# Red



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

With the new Red Group coming out, does this mean that Rival will no longer be in the line up? And will the price of Force come down?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

My guess is that Red will move the Force group to compete more with the likes of Shimano Ultegra and Campy Chorus. I don't think Rival will go away with the introduction of Red. In fact, I wouldn't be suprised if SRAM offers Rival as a tripple option in the future. As for prices coming down, we'll have to see how supply/demand and what Shimano, Campy and FSA's new road group will offer the consumer.


----------

